# Secret spots needed: Anclote to Caladesi



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Snook are on the beach. Honestly if you are planning on doing some shelling, bring the rod with you and youll have plenty of shots at snook in the wash

Don't need live bait, any white jig/bucktail will work. I like doa glow shrimp and glow/chartreuse tail jigs for this


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

So just right there in the wash on the outside beaches? Cool! And thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

They'll be closer than you think. If you are going on the wknd, try to find less crowded spots

Walk high on the beach so your shadow doesn't spook them


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Reds were on the inside the island North flat Anclote last week. Backs out of the water depth hugging the mangroves. Look for the little cut up in there with the wire grass in front of it.
Larger Trout on the outside flat same area at the drop off of the flat behind the bar some.
Wind has been lousy, supposed to back off Sunday. Weak front heading through tonight.
Tarpon Trading is an ok shop, on alt 19 on your way up on the left.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks again. Weather looks less than ideal, but we'll make the best of it I'll report back.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

In Dunedin work the docks on the edge of flats. Hold reds and snook. Grass flats for trout.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Have fun dodging the jet skis.


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Thanks again. Weather looks less than ideal, but we'll make the best of it I'll report back.


If it's snotty and you want to stay on the East side work the islands on the South side of the Anclote channel, the flat in front and South side of Howard Park. 
It's 16 knots out of the West right now, that's better than out of the South or North. That direction should hold through the weekend.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Just don't burn flats or dig new prop scars in the areas where the locals disrespect the water already...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks again, guys. We got pretty much completely blown out unfortunately. Didn't even get the boat in the water Friday. Then waited most of Saturday for it to lay down a bit (per the forecast), but it never did.

We finally launched at Anclote Park about 3 and headed out to the south end of the key. Wet, bumpy ride out, but the water in the lee was halfway clear, and there were a zillion shells on the outside beach. Also 4-6' surf and chocolate milk water, so that wasn't ideal.

We fished for a grand total of about 15 minutes along the mangroves near the north end of the key. Got one short trout, but apparently every no-see-um in the county had congregated in the lee of the mangroves to hide from the wind, so that didn't last long.

Overall, though, it was a fun trip to a beautiful area.

@crboggs, you got to me just in time. I was all set to go out there and plow up some grass, but I just happened to see this on my phone before launching and realized the error of my ways. Thanks for steering me right, man.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

The up-side to the weather was we had Anclote more or less to ourselves.


----------

